# Exo Lid Conversion



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Now, i'm desperate to replace this :censor: lol and i'm thinking of creating a unit to sit inside the little ledge, Ade showed me one he did with siliconing it onto the top of the exo. and i have seen the ones where glass is siliconed into the lid frame, however i dont trust it not falling off and into the viv. In my head, its easy as, however dont have a bloody clue about the terminology of what materials i'm looking for, also need advice on glass thickness.

my idea is to have two glass sections separated by a mesh section, wondering what people's advice on this is, materials to get etc really need to get this lid sorted this month paycheck 


p.s the measurements are of the exo


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just remove the original mesh from the lid and silicone a couple of bits of glass into the frame.
You can buy a strip of stainless mesh from Dartfrog for £4 and that's it done.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

like this ? Converting Exo-terra Lid's For DartFrogs | Reptile Blog


wish i'd bought a proper viv lol


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

I use twin wall polycarbonate and stainless mesh in my exos, and throw away the lids. Cheap and easy to do


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

my original plan was to use U channel (although can only find it in aluminium, but it's cheap as chips) to make a frame


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe use that same link for Dartfrog and you`ll find plastic door runners.
They`ll do the same job.

Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

are we going with 6mm glass ?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nah 4mm is all you need.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

cheers Mike :2thumb:

p.s up late working on tanks ?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

managed to find some lengths (i need 210cm basically or 2x 60cm and 2x 45cm -or 1x90cm-) £15, however, can i find 4mm H section, no, buying a :censor: dart viv next time lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> cheers Mike :2thumb:
> 
> p.s up late working on tanks ?


I`ve had a lot of late nights at it Joe.
Having a couple of nights off though so maybe I`ll resume tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi 

dont know if you are sorted yet but how i would do this is by getting 4 bits of glass front 60x20cm then back 60x15cm and 2 strips of glass 60cm x 15mm put your s/steel mesh on the gap and mastic the strips on top of the mesh job done.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

is this what you are suggesting Dale ? using the two strips to 'pin/sandwich' the mesh in the gap ? glass sitting inside the exo lip ?










p.s yes, i am the master of MS Paint


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks fine to me Joe.

Mike


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

yer your spot on loaf that was what i was thinking.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Looks fine to me Joe.
> 
> Mike


What mesh should i be looking at, the last lot i bought is only 40wide, might just have to get it from dartfrog and hope it gets here not too late next week


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

If your in a hurry Joe go here >> 
Woven Wire, 30 Mesh, 30cm x 30cm x0.6mm (Insect Screen) Stainless Steel | eBay


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

gave dartfrog a go, most on ebay are too small, cant be bothered with a join aha, definitely going for a proper viv in the future


----------



## Dale63 (Oct 5, 2007)

if you give me your address i will send you some.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Joe if you look at my build when I converted the lid I just covered the mesh edges with some 16mm black plastic trim. It works fine and gives a nice neat edge. I know you were worried about the glass falling in when using the exo lid but mine has remained rock solid.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'll give this a go on the spare viv i have Ade, and Dale, cheers fella, got some ordered from DF, delivery time isnt so much as an issue as my days off are so far apart so if its a few days behind and comes back end of next week, at least it'll give me time for silicone and glass to be collected


----------

